# Rat erection?



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Here i have some pictures to explain what i mean.

All my baby boys are like this.

Is it a bad thing?
*its been like this for two days, all seem healthy*


----------



## Bert (Jul 31, 2010)

Seems pretty normal....if they are young they are probably going through puberty or something :X I wouldn't worry


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like a normal rat penis to me....


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah thats normal, if he had an erection you would actually see his penis sticking out a good inch or so... what your looking at is the sheath.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh . Good. Scared me.


----------

